# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Tabou Rocket 80 normal oder Ltd-Version?

## Unregistriert

Hallo,

ich mchte mir als erstes schwertloses Brett einen Tabou Rocket 80 (150 l) zulegen, wei jedoch nicht, ob es sinnvoll ist, die teurere  1 kg leichtere Version zu kaufen. Die Normalversion wiegt 9 kg, die leichte 8 kg. Hat jemand Erfahrung, ob dieser Gewichtsunterschied fr einen fortgeschrittenen Anfnger relevant ist?

----------


## Unregistriert

Hey Brah, 
kurz und knapp: fr Deine Fahrtechnik spielt der Gewichtsunterschied berhaupt keine Rolle. Die normalen Versionen sind heute schon so leicht, da Du besten Fahrspass haben wirst. Zum Vergleich: Meine Freundin hat sich gerade die Leichtversion vom JP Freestlye gekauft weil der Spock einfacher anzuspringen ist. Ab diesem Fahrlevel macht es Sinn aufs letzte Pfund zu achten. Fahrspass ist aber nicht nur abhngig von technischen Details: wenn Du also unbedingt eine LTD Version mchtest, und das Geld auch hast, ist Dein Smilefaktor mit bestem Material auf dem Wasser natrlich hher. Your choice.
Ralf, Maui HI

----------


## Unregistriert

Gib das Geld lieber fr eine Reise aus oder spar es, damit Du nach weiteren Fortschritten auf dem Rocket spter einmal ein kleineres Brett Dein Eigen nennen kannst.

Daniel

----------


## Surfergirl@MUC

Fuer ein Anfaengerbrett ist ein Kilo Unterschied nicht so wichtig...
Der einzige Unterschied wird der Preis sein  :Happy:

----------


## Unregistriert Stefan

Zu den bereits ausgefhrten Grnden, die fr die Standardversion sprechen ist die LTD-Version sehr schlagempfindlich, weshalb es sich nur fr den gebten Fahrer eignet. Das eingesparte Gewicht kann so schnell zum Eurograb werden, den auch Reperaturen haben ihren Preis. Meine Empfehlung ist daher die Standardversion zu kaufen und das gesparte Geld anderweitig zu investieren.

----------


## Unregistriert

natrlich LTD - egal ob Anfnger oder "Pro" - weniger Masse macht auch immer mehr Spa als mit`m schwerem Brett - ich lasse sogar meine Freundin auf meinem 6.8kg Custom fahren (auch ca. 150L.Volumen) - da hat sie einfach mehr Fahrspa und davon lebt man als Surfer ja schlielich.  Reperaturen kann man mit etwas Wissen auch selber machen - ist alle nicht so teuer und ein Board ist ja schlielich auch kein Ausstellungsstck sondern ein Gebrauchsgegenstand.


Hang loose ihr Looser

----------


## ludens.faber

Fahre einen Tabou X Rocket 64 Ltd (115L).
Hatte die normale Version getestet, weil die auch im Surf-Test vertreten war (meist gegen LTD-Bretter).
Ltd ist einfach noch einmal ein Kick Performance mehr (angleiten, durchgleiten) - aber heikler. Wenn das gleiche fr 64 und 80 gilt, kommt's hier fr einmal nicht so drauf an. Bei anderen Brettern habe ich den Unterschied als wesentlich grsser wahrgenommen.

Checkfrage: Kaufst du dir einen Boardbag? Die Antwort drauf hilft dir vielleicht entscheiden, ob du einen LTD willst, oder nicht. Resp. was du deinem Board antun willst.

Fr mich gibt's ganz bestimmt nur noch LTD - immer mit Boardbag...

----------


## anna32

Habe da eine hnliche Frage: wolle mir jetzt den Fanatic Shark 130l kaufen auch in der leichen Version aus "Gelcoat Sandwich" (mit Nose-Protekor). Mach ich mir den leichten gleich beim Strzen kaputt? Ist das wirklich so empfindlich? Macht halt 2,5 kg Gewichsunterschied aus, ist ja nicht unwesenlich, oder?

----------

